

Ask HN: Would you employ someone in exchange for equity? - hamgav

I've been approached by someone interested in joining my startup in exchange for equity. Obviously I can't afford to pay him a salary at this stage and he won't be investing any cash. What are your thoughts?
======
lethain
Do you want this individual as a co-founder?, because that is essentially the
role they would be stepping in as. At minimum you would need to write a solid
vesting plan of some kind, to prevent the individual from quitting in a month
and taking the equity with them.

That said, I would be somewhat suspicious of the situation where someone is
willing to work for only equity. Are they already independently wealthy? Are
they having trouble finding paying employment?

------
floozyspeak
What do they bring to the table and how badly do you need them?

